# EMT-B 911 Dallas/Fort Worth



## DG214 (Dec 22, 2010)

Soon I am moving back to the DFW Metroplex and am looking for PT/PRN employment with a 911 service.  I have a combined 9 years of experience in 911 and currently work for a 911 system in the state.  As this is not my primary job, I want to do 911 because that is what I have always done and enjoy doing.  I am also a fire Lieutenant and have NIMS ICS 100, 200, 700, 800, and many other certs from the fire service.  I have a long reference list of upper management from current employer and other services including the fire service.  The reason I am including all of this information is that I know the metroplex can be competitive for EMT-B's for 911, and many hire from within.  Taking the above information into consideration, can anyone recommend a 911 service that might be my best option to apply for?

Thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 23, 2010)

DG214 said:


> Soon I am moving back to the DFW Metroplex and am looking for PT/PRN employment with a 911 service.  I have a combined 9 years of experience in 911 and currently work for a 911 system in the state.  As this is not my primary job, I want to do 911 because that is what I have always done and enjoy doing.  I am also a fire Lieutenant and have NIMS ICS 100, 200, 700, 800, and many other certs from the fire service.  I have a long reference list of upper management from current employer and other services including the fire service.  The reason I am including all of this information is that I know the metroplex can be competitive for EMT-B's for 911, and many hire from within.  Taking the above information into consideration, can anyone recommend a 911 service that might be my best option to apply for?
> 
> Thank you for your time and consideration.



Here's a list of company's that do 911 in DFW. Amr-Hunt County, Amr-Arlington, Careflite-Johnson County, Medstar-Fort Worth and surrounding communities. Good Luck!!!


----------



## DG214 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, Amber.  That list looks like all of the ones that I found just looking around.  Any opinion on which one will be my best shot? Better place to work for PRN?


----------



## SincereGnome (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone list some of the better IFT companies out there as well. I am a new EMT thinking about moving out there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 27, 2010)

DG214 said:


> Thanks, Amber.  That list looks like all of the ones that I found just looking around.  Any opinion on which one will be my best shot? Better place to work for PRN?



I know Hunt County is looking for PRN medics. I don't know what your cert level is though. I don't think Medstar hires part time people. I think you have to start off there full time then go to part time, at least that's what I've heard. It seems like Arlington is hiring nothing but part time right now, but since they have so many of them, its been hard to get shifts.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 27, 2010)

SincereGnome said:


> Can anyone list some of the better IFT companies out there as well. I am a new EMT thinking about moving out there. Thanks in advance.



AMR, Careflite, TLC, Guardian, LoneStar, MedicOne, CareFirst.


----------

